# Transom Mount/ Bow Mount / Chargers etc



## Starfire01 (Mar 3, 2008)

I need to get an electric motor. Should I get the bow mount 55lb thrust 12v and a second 55lb thrust for the transom? Or should I go with a 24 v system for the bow mount only? I currently have a battery dedicated to the outboard and a second battery for the lights, bilge,live well. Both of theses batteries are under a seat at the stern. I plan on buying a third battery for the bow mount. I am not sure if I only get the 55lb bow mount will be enough to move me around the smaller lakes that I can't use the outboard on. I have a 16 ft Starcraft Starfire 160 that seats 6 max person weight of 825. This was why I am considering a second electric motor /battery system. I really don't want to spend $1500. for a 110 lb thrust or any electric motor. I need some ideas please.

Can someone tell me the meaning of the group size? I was looking at the marine batteries on the Sears website, but I don't understand what the group size means.

Is the on board charger system worth while? I need to buy a deep cycle charger and wanted to get your opinion on this. I will be charging 2 and possibly 3 batteries.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 3, 2008)

I believe (could be wrong) once you go above 55# you enter the 24v area. I have a 1652 Lowe jon and have two trolling motors (1 on bow, 1 on stern). The front 54# tm is wired to one battery, and the rear tm battery also has the depth finder and bilge pump hooked to it. Onboard battery chargers are great and worth the investment imho. I just bought a Guest 2-bank 10amp charger from Cabela's, and they're on sale for $99 (at least they were last week). Jim has the same model I think.

My MG 54# front tm gets me around a 400 acre lake pretty good, but I only have myself and the wife with me, and we don't carry a lot of fishing equipment.

If you go with 3 batteries you'll need a 3-bank charger.


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2008)

Waterwings is right. If you go above 55# it will be 24volt (requiring 2 batteries). The one battery that is charged by the outboard should be enough to run everything except the trolling motor. Thats how it is set up on my G3.


Batteries go by group size which is an indicator for physical size. Your real concern is going to be getting it to fit where you want it. All group 27 batteries are the same size but the insides are different from every manufacturer.


You will be happy with the 55, but you will wish you got the 80 and then when you have the 80 you will wish you had the 110. It never ends :lol: 

If it was me I would dump the second battery that runs the accessories and get the biggest grouping you can fit for the 55# TM.

Your accesories and lights will last all day and night and when you make small runs with your motor it should charge the main battery. 

Get a nice 10 amp dual bank charger and your golden.


----------



## Mattman (Mar 3, 2008)

I've got a starting battery that starts my motor and runs all on-board electronics with the exception of trolling motors.

Then I have a pair of batteries, 24v, that are used for BOTH of my trolling motors. I've got a Power Drive on the bow and a Vantage on the transom.

I guess I'm not following your logic of two trolling motors. What, if anything, is that going to gain you? You can't run them both at the same time. Sounds like all you really want anyway is a bow mount. Each has their place but they aren't really for dual use. 

Group size is kind of like cranking amps. The larger the group size, the more capacity you're going to have. The larger the group size, the longer your run times will be.

AGM batteries provide great power and are maintance free. Really love them.

I also love having an onboard charger. Just plug it in and forget it. No worrying about boiling your batteries of climbing in and out of the boat to hook/unhook. Just plug it in and forget about it. Your batteries are always topped off and in peak condition. Won't ever be without one.


----------



## redbug (Mar 3, 2008)

I looked at your boat and see it is a deep vee if you are planning on using it on elec only lakes you may want to look at a 24vollt motor if you encounter wind you will have trouble with a 55lb thrust. 
The group is the battery size the larger the battery the higher the group
a group 24 battery is a good cranking battery with a lower reserve it will weight about 40lbs while a 31 group battery will have the highest reserve minutes but will weight almost 70lbs 
the on board charger is the way to go 
Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 4, 2008)

For a boat that large, I would highly recommend getting a 24v. And, you couldn't decide between one 24v, and to 12v, but a single 24 volt is going to get much better run time on a charge, that 2 12s will. So, an 80 pound will take you farther than 2 40s.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 4, 2008)

I was original thinking that if I bought (2) 55lb thrust motors....run one at a time knowing that it would be taxing on the battery. I then could use the second motor/battery. 

AFter I posted this I realized that it doesn't make sense to do it this way. You guys reinfoced this. I agree with you guys on going with the 24v system. Now a few additional questions:

1. Which name brand batteries to avoid?

2. Which name brand on board battery chargers to avoid?

3. What size electric motor w/o breaking the bank?

4. If i go with the 24v system can I jsut get a one more 12v and link them together? I could then run the accesories along with the OB.

5. Do the 24 batteries hold a longer charge than the (2) 12vs?

6. If I go w/ the 24 v or the (2) 12v.........which bank charger do I get ? I am assuming the 2 bank. 


I apologize for confusing/ asking all of these questions. I just don't want to make a costly mistake. 


THANKS!


----------



## redbug (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll give you my choices on your questions..
I have a 36 volt trolling motor and run 3 interstate deep cycle 27 group they last about 3 seasons. you may get longer life and less weight with a agm battery but they are very expensive $150 each.
I have had both guest and daul pro on board chargers and like the daul pro better they have great customer service and it has never failed me
The motor size and type you will get many different opinions on this, both motor guide and minkota make a quality product and work well so I will leave the choice to you I have both brands. the size i would suggest that you get the biggest you can afford. you can always run it at a lower speed and get more battery life but if it s to small your stuck.
with a 24 volt system you will use two batteries for your trolling motor and a 3rd for the outboard and accessories, you want to be sure that the 2 batteries for you tm are the same size
and last I would suggest that you get a 3 bank charger s you can charge all 3 batteries

Any other questions feel free

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2008)

redbug said:


> I'll give you my choices on your questions..
> I have a 36 volt trolling motor and run 3 interstate deep cycle 27 group they last about 3 seasons. you may get longer life and less weight with a agm battery but they are very expensive $150 each.
> I have had both guest and daul pro on board chargers and like the daul pro better they have great customer service and it has never failed me
> The motor size and type you will get many different opinions on this, both motor guide and minkota make a quality product and work well so I will leave the choice to you I have both brands. the size i would suggest that you get the biggest you can afford. you can always run it at a lower speed and get more battery life but if it s to small your stuck.
> ...




To add to what redbug said, make sure the TM batteries are of the same size/age.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 4, 2008)

redbug,

Does the battery for the outboard need charging on a regular bassis or does the outboard have an alternator that will keep the battery charged when used?


----------



## redbug (Mar 4, 2008)

most outboards have an alternator in them and should do the job. I run a lot of electronics on my boat as well as live wells so i like o make sure my starting battery is fully charged.

Wayne


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have spent countless amount of time searching the internet on the bow mount TM. I think I am going w/ the 80lb thrust. I am concerned about the auto pilot and co pilot features because that always seems to malfunction and the cost. Do you guys have any issues with auto or co pilot?

Anyone get a reconditioned Minn Kota from Cabelas?


----------



## redbug (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont have the auto pilot motor ,but I did fish wth a guy during a tournament in Fla last fall who had it and he loved the feature

Wayne


----------



## Mattman (Mar 4, 2008)

Starfire01 said:


> I was original thinking that if I bought (2) 55lb thrust motors....run one at a time knowing that it would be taxing on the battery. I then could use the second motor/battery.
> 
> AFter I posted this I realized that it doesn't make sense to do it this way. You guys reinfoced this. I agree with you guys on going with the 24v system. Now a few additional questions:
> 
> ...




Even with just one 12v motor...you can still hook up two 12v batteries that are wired together and double your capacity. Much further ahead than 2 TM's...

I always forget which is which...series vs. parallel...with one the batteries are connected for 24volts...with the other the batteries are connected for a larger volume of 12 volts.

Always best to have your TM batteries separate from your other electronics as they have different types of draws.

Always have identical batteries when wiring series or parallel.

Get a charger with the number of banks that equals the number of batteries you have. I have a pair of batteries for my 24v system and a single cranking battery. I have a 3 bank charger.

Dual Pro and Guest are the two best chargers out there. 

AGM batteries are a great battery style to go with. Can be mounted in any position, aren't as susceptible to shock, and require no maintanence. Even off brand ones are pretty darn good.

I run Optima batteries and have been very happy with them. 

In my big 18' boat with 74 pound thrust motors I can run all day for 2 full days without needing to recharge. A 3rd day is possible if the previous 2 have been light days.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I would shy away from the powerdrive/autopilot series. I absolutely hate it. The stow, and deploy is stupid, the steering is slow, and I don't even know about the autopilots. I just had a behated powerdrive.

As far as your alternator doing the job, that all depends. Most older and many newer outboards don't need the battery for running. You could start it, then pull the leads, and it could care less, as the battery is only used for the starter. If you do a lot of long runs, it will probably keep it charged, but if you run nav. lights, and sonars and all, it will need charging, as would it if you did short hops between starts.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think I am going with the Motorguide 24V, 75lb thrust wireless series. I really like the features. I am stil debating on the batteries and a charging system. 

Thanks for the help guys, I reaaly appreciate getting feedback from those with experience.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 13, 2008)

I did buy (2) 29 bank interstate batteries for $95, each. I did decidee to buy the Guest on board charger ....check out Hodgesmarine.com.....he seems to have some decent prices. I am still unsure on witch bow mount TM to go with. I am leaning towards a reconditioned. I can get a reconditoned with a year warranty. I really wanted the MG wireless, but w/ all the neg. reviews, I am lookimg at other options. The bad part is I am limited on options. The manufacture recommends a 54" shaft ....there are few 54" shaft TM's. I just wonder if a 52" will make that much of a difference.


----------

